# Meadow is now on foaling cam



## kaykay (May 24, 2010)

Im so excited. Wauk A Way Tiny Dancer aka Meadow is now on our foaling cam. She is bred to Grahams Little King Lee. I cannot wait to see this foal. She is very soft in the rear and has a long vulva but has not fully bagged up yet. We are pretty sure she was due May 5. We really appreciate any extra eyes.

Baxter Foaling Cam


----------



## beetlin (Jun 18, 2010)

kaykay said:


> Im so excited. Wauk A Way Tiny Dancer aka Meadow is now on our foaling cam. She is bred to Grahams Little King Lee. I cannot wait to see this foal. She is very soft in the rear and has a long vulva but has not fully bagged up yet. We are pretty sure she was due May 5. We really appreciate any extra eyes.
> 
> Baxter Foaling Cam



Hi, well has she foaled yet ?? I am still waiting too, day 360 for me so far.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 18, 2010)

Still no foal




I dont know what is going on this year! Getitia said most of hers have gone over this year but Meadow is way over. Is starting to worry me but since shes bright eyed and eating I am trying to keep a cool head. Patches and Bailey are also now over what they normally foal at. Just crazy! Some in Ohio wonder if its because of the awful winter we had.

Im so sleep deprived its not even funny!

Thanks for asking and sending good thoughts to you and your mare!

Kay


----------



## Joanne (Jun 18, 2010)

Kay mine have gone late this year too. I typically have them foaling in the 320-330 range. Not this year!

We have been close to a year on several mares and closer to 340 on most. I have one that is 330 today that has NO BAG!!!! She is a maiden and in a barn stall at night. I will have her on lights from now on, but I cannot justify a foaling alarm on her.

The good news is that we had some incredible foals, so cooking them longer was not a problem!!

She is probably adding some special last minute touches to the foal!!!


----------



## srpwildrose (Jun 18, 2010)

kaykay said:


> Still no foal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been watching your cam off and on waiting to see her baby!

I have also been waiting on my last mare to foal. She foaled 1st last year and will be the last one this year. GEEZ!


----------



## Genie (Jun 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## kaykay (Jun 20, 2010)

Rusty and I were so sure it was going to be last night



Really looked like she had a couple contractions around 1 am. Fooled a lot of people as I got about 5 texts saying she was in labor. We are just exhausted. She cant stay pregnant forever right?

We have waited almost 2 years for a foal from this cross so its just killing us to wait even longer.

Bailey is looking very close so I really need meadow to get to business. I told her last night enough drama just foal!


----------



## Joanne (Jun 20, 2010)

Kay I have been in your shoes this year. I have had people on Mare Stare start low alerts (or even high alerts) thinking one of my mares was going to go. Heck I have started them while watching obvious contractions.

Then nothing





You start wondering if you know anything about birthing and then you are just sooooo tired you are afraid you will miss the whole event.





Worse on the ones that lay flat at night close to foaling and wake you up all the time.

Fortunately the Mare Stare people often woke me ahead of the pager going off and I was able to get to the barn in time.

Wishing you a successful birth and a fabulous foal after all this waiting. The mare is obviously just putting some finishing touches on your special foal!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 20, 2010)

Thank you so much Joanne. It really does help to have people who know what I am going through. I have to say she has really shaken my confidence. I have even had several people ask if shes even pregnant LOL. If shes not there is sure some alien living inside her



Her udder is still rock hard so surely it cant be too much longer. I need a vacation


----------



## yankee_minis (Jun 20, 2010)

Kay, mine have gone on time and a little early. I'm sorry for you! Been there done that!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 20, 2010)

Udder is still hard and tight never shrank up today so I am hoping we are on our way. Her respirations are really high but its very hot here. We have a fan blowing in her stall but her resp are at 40 right now. They were very high last night too.

We have never had mares go this late in 10 years. Just crazy! Most of ours always foal between 332-342


----------



## BM Miniatures (Jun 21, 2010)

Watching her now, she sure does look agitated???


----------



## weerunner (Jun 21, 2010)

did she foal last night? She looked like she was going to before I went to bed. Had to go to sleep though.

amanda


----------



## beetlin (Jun 21, 2010)

yankee_minis said:


> Kay, mine have gone on time and a little early. I'm sorry for you! Been there done that!



I'm still hanging on with you Kay,mine hasnt gone either yet,day 362,has at last got a full hard bag today though and a tiny bit of wax so far, rolling a bit and generally acting a bit weird, she has just wandered into my kitchen



so hopefully it will be tonight. Fingers crossed for you too. This has been a very very long 11 1/2 months.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 21, 2010)

Still no foal



She was swaying all over like a drunk last night and still nothing. zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Shortpig (Jun 21, 2010)

She was there earlier, swishing and circling her tail but now she is gone. Does she go outside for the day? If so when do you need us back on the cam to watch?


----------



## kaykay (Jun 21, 2010)

Shes outside for a few hours. We are supposed to have some really bad heat today so she will probably go back in when it gets too hot as she has a fan on her stall. Her resps are still up so I dont want her getting over heated. Cam is down for a bit while I clean out some old files and get this computer running better.

We just cant be too far off I hope.


----------



## Shortpig (Jun 22, 2010)

bumping this up for those who want to watch.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 23, 2010)

Any news on either of these 'late' mares yet?

Anna


----------



## kaykay (Jun 23, 2010)

All 3 kinda went backwords yesterday. Meadows bag went from tight and hard to a little loose and the other two got softer too. I thought maybe it was the heat but maybe not. I am about to lose my mind


----------



## beetlin (Jun 23, 2010)

AnnaC said:


> Any news on either of these 'late' mares yet?
> 
> Anna



Hi, Yes mine went yesterday at 6 in the morning day 363 after keeping me up all night pacing and kicking the box, she finally foaled out in the garden when I turned her out to muck out. A lovely little black filly, which may spot out as she has a few frosty hairs.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 23, 2010)

Congrats Beetlin! So happy for you! I am keeping an eye on Meadow while shes out. I may have to bring her in early as the heat and humidity are horrible today. She has a fan blowing in her stall


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 23, 2010)

Congratulations on you new filly Beetlin









Really hoping your mare produces happily and healthily for you very soon Kaykay





Anna


----------



## kaykay (Jun 23, 2010)

Just an fyi meadow is in as we had a pop up thunderstorm complete with high winds, hail etc. Ugh


----------



## Reble (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm watching being mine are all done, sorry to brag but had 3 all in April and have enjoyed seeing them play Good Luck, Wishing you a healthy filly.

Cannot wait to see her colour.


----------



## weerunner (Jun 23, 2010)

when does she go back in her stall, I've been seeing only black so I'm assuming the camera is off while she enjoys outside time. I'll be watching tonight if I can get a feed..

amanda


----------



## minie812 (Jun 23, 2010)

GGGAAAAHHH...still NO foal?


----------



## kaykay (Jun 23, 2010)

shes on cam now so you shouldnt see a black screen? I just have her door open so she can go in or out due to the storms that keep popping up today.

Fran came by this morning to look at all 3 and she agreed they are much bigger in person then they look on cam. If just one would foal this wouldnt be near as stressful



If you see patches on cam then we switched thinking she looked closer

At this point all I know is eventually she has to foal LOL

Rebel brag brag brag LOL

Heres me :arg!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 24, 2010)

Any chance that there are 4 extra little hooves in the stall this morning????





Anna


----------



## kaykay (Jun 24, 2010)

No *big sigh*

Never had a mare trick me this long. Normally when we have a mare with wax and a big full hard udder we get a foal LOL


----------



## Genie (Jun 24, 2010)

multi post


----------



## Genie (Jun 24, 2010)

Meadow is really thinking about it, I think. She's pretty antsy.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 25, 2010)

I think Meadow now wins the award for biggest mare stare drama queen. Geesh. All night she acted like she was going to foal. When we checked her at 1030 she looked ready to go (vulva and bag) Someone get my padded room ready LOL


----------



## penny (Jun 25, 2010)

Darn...I can't watch the cam...says media server dropped....


----------



## gimp (Jun 25, 2010)

penny said:


> Darn...I can't watch the cam...says media server dropped....


yep, Same here.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 25, 2010)

Sorry guys the cam is down right now as we were fixing the line. One of the storms that blew threw made it sag too low. It will be back in a couple hours. Meadow is outside right now. Maybe I should lunge her? (kidding but tempted)


----------



## Genie (Jun 25, 2010)

bump


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 26, 2010)

WOW STILL NO NEWS!!

I simply cant believe how long she's beeen keeping this foal a secret





How sure are you of her covering dates? Should we not be re-considering a due date!!

You must be exhausted to put it mildly





Anna


----------



## gimp (Jun 26, 2010)

My tired brain sees foals almost every morning in her piles of poop. I cannot imagine what you must be seeing!!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 26, 2010)

Yesterday I went running out as I saw a kitty foal LOL. Its really messing with my head. At this point we are re thinking everything. I do know though that she has had a hard full udder, wax and sticky fluid for days now. Bailey is getting close too. They are making me nuts


----------



## Reble (Jun 26, 2010)

It will be interesting what colour she throws?


----------



## kaykay (Jun 26, 2010)

Im hoping for a filly that looks just like her


----------



## kaykay (Jun 26, 2010)

We have switched to Bailey for at least a few hours as she is looking really close too. Her bag is very hard tonight and for bailey that usually means she is close to foaling. Shes very agitated tonight


----------



## Reble (Jun 29, 2010)

Still no foal, had trouble finding this topic.

So thought we should bump it up again.

How is your mare doing? any more changes.

She has too be getting close.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 29, 2010)

I couldnt find it either as I was going to put an update yesterday. Thanks for bumping it up!

Getitia and I chatted yesterday and we have both concluded this cannot be a Lee foal. Originally we thought it was as Meadow started bagging up so early and most of Getitias mares have gone 30 days over this year. So this has to be Blacks foal which would put her at day 308 today. He only bred her one time so no mistaking that. He was so not really interested in her that we thought maybe it wasnt a true heat. Since she is waxing, soft and has sticky fluid we will continue to watch her as it seems instead of going late shes probably going to foal early. How ironic is that? LOL I have never had a mare wax this long without foaling but I guess theres a first for everything LOL. I could just kick myself for the lost hours of sleep but for anyone who has watched her on cam she has for sure acted like a mare getting ready to foal.

Bailey is looking really close today so we may put her on cam or switch between the two.


----------



## Reble (Jun 29, 2010)

OK, I am still watching !!!! who ever the father is...

Cannot wait to see if the foal takes after mom...

So do not hesitate to keep us updated...


----------



## Genie (Jun 30, 2010)

We did this same thing with a mare this year who was foaling every day for a



*month*


----------



## Zipper (Jun 30, 2010)

Sorry where do you go to watch them?

Thanks Cathy


----------



## kaykay (Jun 30, 2010)

Here Ya go!

baxter foal cam

Im really thinking bailey will foal before Meadow


----------



## Reble (Jul 2, 2010)

Hope everything is OK.

Server is down?


----------



## kaykay (Jul 2, 2010)

Im rebooting. Almost time to bring the fatties in LOL


----------



## Genie (Jul 4, 2010)

bump


----------



## kaykay (Jul 4, 2010)

just did a milk sample on meadow. It is so sticky and coming out with barely any pressure but its still clear. Never had this happen before has anyone else?

Bailey only stayed out a couple hours today and came back in by herself pounding on the barn wanting in. Put her back in and just left the stall open to the pen. Watched a few hours and she didnt do much so I tried to get her to go back out with the herd but she just wouldnt. Cant get a milk sample but she is long and swollen under her tail.

Im so tired


----------



## Reble (Jul 4, 2010)

kaykay said:


> just did a milk sample on meadow. It is so sticky and coming out with barely any pressure but its still clear. Never had this happen before has anyone else?
> 
> Bailey only stayed out a couple hours today and came back in by herself pounding on the barn wanting in. Put her back in and just left the stall open to the pen. Watched a few hours and she didnt do much so I tried to get her to go back out with the herd but she just wouldnt. Cant get a milk sample but she is long and swollen under her tail.
> 
> Im so tired


Sure hope for your sake soon....


----------



## Genie (Jul 6, 2010)

bump


----------



## kaykay (Jul 7, 2010)

Meadow put on quite the show last night. Udder is totally engorged with more wax but still no foal. Bailey is holding steady. Sleep whats that? LOL


----------



## beetlin (Jul 7, 2010)

kaykay said:


> Meadow put on quite the show last night. Udder is totally engorged with more wax but still no foal. Bailey is holding steady. Sleep whats that? LOL


Bless you, I know exactly how you feel,I had 4 weeks of it too, every night laying down stretching out, grunting and groaning and mothing !!

. I hope Meadow goes soon, what do you think her new date is.


----------



## gimp (Jul 7, 2010)

She doesn't look very happy. I, however, was delighted that all was well as was unable to access for a time and was a bit concerned.


----------



## kaykay (Jul 7, 2010)

Sorry about that! During the day I sometimes have to take the cam off so I can work on websites. The mares are usually out during the day unless we think they are going to foal

Tonight I did a strip test on Meadow. It showed calcium going up but PH still high. So I think we will watch Bailey tonight. This will be Baileys 3rd foal for us and we have never seen her get this HUGE. Cant get a milk sample from her ughh.

Meadow is at day 319


----------



## Genie (Jul 10, 2010)

bumpppp


----------



## yankee_minis (Jul 11, 2010)

Awwww Kay, you've had a tough foaling season-- that is tough on you but the horses are fine. (thank goodness) I know what it's like to be sleepless in marestare. Can you get any relief? I'd offer to help but with my sleep apnea I can't stay awake at my desk at work.


----------



## kaykay (Jul 15, 2010)

Meadow foaled a beautiful black & white tovero filly at 1230. Just cant get her latched on. Her tongue keeps hanging out so Im not sure if that is the issue? woohoo she foaled


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 15, 2010)

HOORAY!!












At last LOL!! Many congratulations! Hope you get the nursing bit sorted soon.





Anna


----------



## kaykay (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah shes nursing and has passed meconium. wohooo. Im so exhausted. Bailey looks like she will foal in the next 24-48 hrs. Funny as I did a milk strip test on Meadow at 1000 pm and it showed PH really high. Glad I didnt go by that and put her on cam. We took Bailey out and put Meadow in at 10:45 and she foaled at 1230 LOL


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 15, 2010)

So glad all has turned out OK - now we need pictures





Hoping Bailey foals in the next 24 hours for you -- then you can SLEEP!! LOL!!

Again, many congrats!

Anna


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jul 15, 2010)

Congratulations Kay . Looking forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## lilnickers (Jul 15, 2010)

Congratulations



She sounds beautiful!!

The test strips are sometimes handy, but on some mares, they just are not accurate. Always go with your gut, I say


----------



## gimp (Jul 15, 2010)

She is much cuter than those three chickens that were in the stall with Meadow yesterday morning. Congrats!! She looks well worth the wait.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jul 15, 2010)

Congratulations Kay! I'll look forward to seeing photos.


----------

